# Indoor Cat Owners/Lovers



## random3434 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey, a question for y'all.


If you have an indoor cat, where do you keep the litter box? If you have more than one cat, do you have a box for each one?


Anyone use cat doors? We installed one to the garage but can't get the cats to use it yet to go potty in their boxes, so we have them in the study for now.


Thanks for any help/suggestions!


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2011)

ahhhh the continued debate.....my cats are indoors and outdoors......they are just hard done by








i did have two litter boxes...with 3 cats...we lost roland over thanksgiving...so now we only have 2 cats...so i replaced the 2 boxes with one large box with a high back and sides.....you can put a whole box of kitty litter in it at once...easy to clean....i use the gel air fresheners and try to clean the kitty litter often....but i dream of genie...a cat genie


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 18, 2011)

We have two indoor cats.  We keep two litter boxes in a storage room accessible by a cat door from inside the house.  You have to push the cats through the doors the first few times.  Put their food and water in the room with the litter boxes at first and they'll get the idea.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Hey, a question for y'all.
> 
> 
> If you have an indoor cat, where do you keep the litter box? If you have more than one cat, do you have a box for each one?
> ...



Put their food in the garage they will figure the door out.
Right now it is a case of who is training who.
I have had indoor cats, never again, mine are outside cats.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2011)

o i keep the litter box in the bathroom....


----------



## JohnA (Apr 18, 2011)

I ve  had cats for many years .
 I have 2 indoor cats  .the litter box is in the utility room and  the door is open kept open with a door stop  food is  in the kitchen 
 i never put food anywhere near the little box **cats dont shit where they  eat ** 

 My outdoor cat was a stray  who adopted me ! but as he was already acustomed to out door living  and all the  pleasures ? that  go with it  he is not allowed in the house, he sleeps on a bed in the garage food is provided . a heater is added  in the winter months .

 indoor cats usually live longer as they or not open to the dangers of outdoor  living .

 mites ,  fleas , abuse by kids .fighting , danger of being run over etc etc .

my indoor cats are nutered with i recommend unless you are a breeder  .
ive worked with cats for years as a volunteer with the local animal shelter


----------



## peach174 (Apr 18, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o i keep the litter box in the bathroom....



I do the same thing. It's easier to keep them clean.
I have litter boxes for each cat. I had 3 cats, so I had 3 litter boxes. Now I have only one cat so I have just one litter box.
I don't have a door because too many things can get in that way. We have a lot of wildlife around here that could get in. Also burglars find it very convenient if the door is big enough and they are about medium size.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 18, 2011)

We keep Shadow's litter box in the unfinished part of the basement, back in the corner.  Since we finished half the basement and there's a closed door between the finished and unfinished parts which needs to be kept shut to keep the dog out (the door was once left open and yeah, a dog will eat cat poop!), the hubs cut a hole in the drywall under the steps then framed it out.  The cat's own personal doorway. This setup keeps the litter box and any scatterings from use in an easy to clean up place and no litter box odor anywhere near us.  I did switch to the clumping litter a couple of years ago and give the box a thorough scooping twice a week or so.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2011)

Litter box is in the guest bedroom, when we have a guest we move the littler box to the study


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Litter box is in the guest bedroom, when we have a guest we move the littler box to the study


 
Omg, that is just so wrong.

On my honeymoon, my husband and I stopped by in Boise to see a friend of his and his lovely wife. They put us in the guest room, which was very cozy and comfy for us.

My husband woke up with his eyes swollen shut and unable to breathe. Lol..it's the cat's room and he's got horrible allergies. They didn't even think of telling us....


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2011)

Get an iphone.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 18, 2011)

We have 2 indoor cats and only one box which we keep in a spare closet


----------



## Sherry (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 18, 2011)

If I ever have another indoor cat I am committed to training it to use the toilet.

I just no longer have any tolerance for cat shit in the house. Even temporarily. it's all I can do to keep the Health Dept. away just with humans (and Mylo, but I think she might be an asset...we have no old food laying around, even when we have dirty dishes!)


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 18, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Hey, a question for y'all.
> 
> 
> If you have an indoor cat, where do you keep the litter box? If you have more than one cat, do you have a box for each one?
> ...


Use this litter, and it won't matter where the boxes are. I have 8 cats in the house, no odors whatsoever.

Swheat Scoop Natural Wheat Litter

Here's the cats:

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=6E1ar1WLTUs]YouTube - Boston Legal Intro -- My Cats[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Apr 18, 2011)

6 indoor cats. One litter box in the bathroom. I usualy stays in the bathroom but at times moves around. 

The best way i have found to train a cat where the litter box is, is to lock them in that room for a few days. They know where it is and move on to explore the rest of the house... the letterbox being their base so to speak.

As to the cat door... i would just let them go through the open hole without the door for a month or so to get them used to the idea of going though the hole first...and then put a piece of plastic wrap to push through...and then put the door on.


----------



## Marie888 (Apr 18, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, a question for y'all.
> ...



Cute Kitties


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Marie888 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one kitty and I keep her litter box in the bedroom.  (Not a problem with smell, I scoop and change it out all the time and keep her litter box clean)  The bathroom is too small for the litter box, I don't think I'd want it in there anyhow.  

The best way I've found is to "walk" the kitty to the place where the kitty litter box is, and put them in it.
Do it a couple times if you want to be sure.  (Think it was mentioned above also)  Yeah, you may have to "walk" them through the garage door, but generally cats are pretty clean and get embarrased if they make a mess. (Unless they are sick or something else going on).   I wouldn't put the food out there though, ya want to train them as they need to be trained.  Eat indoors, potty in the garage.   And/or try a cat forum too and ask the question. I've used those before and so many great ideas from many experienced kitty owners.  Hope it works out soon!


----------



## syrenn (Apr 18, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, a question for y'all.
> ...





So is that stuff flush able? The normal clumping stuff is very bad for your pipes and you should not flush it at all.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 18, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


It is flushable. But makes much better mulch.


----------



## Marie888 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sherry said:


>



LOL, I've seen the training kits for training them to go on the toilet.  They are interesting.  LOL, even though it may be ideal for some people, I just couldn't do it.  What if they made a "boo boo" and hit the seat?  Nooooo, not for me! lol  Plus their paws are not always clean.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2011)

a friend trained both of her cats to use the toilet...really isnt that hard to do...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 18, 2011)

You let rodents, er... I mean cats, come inside your house?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 18, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> You let rodents, er... I mean cats, come inside your house?



You allow dogs to piss on your furniture


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 18, 2011)

We have 3 cats and two boxes.  One is upstairs in the "cat closet" with a cat door and the other is in the basement, also with a cat door so we can leave the main basement door closed.
I change the litter every three days.


----------



## westwall (Apr 19, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Hey, a question for y'all.
> 
> 
> If you have an indoor cat, where do you keep the litter box? If you have more than one cat, do you have a box for each one?
> ...






It works better to have 2 (they pee in one and poop in the other) litter boxes per cat.  We keep one in the laundry room and one in the downstairs bathroom.  Before we lost Peeve there were four litter boxes in the same locations.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2011)

Office kitty has been indoors since day 1. About 6 years now. Litter box in storage room. 
It's shedding season. My quarterly reports usually go out with a cat hair or two LOL.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Office kitty has been indoors since day 1. About 6 years now. Litter box in storage room.
> It's shedding season. My quarterly reports usually go out with a cat hair or two LOL.



And don't forget, every pet owners ensemble isn't complete without pet hair.


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Litter box is in the guest bedroom, *when we have a guest *we move the littler box to the study



Thought you were going to say you dont change the litter to get the guests to leave sooner


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Office kitty has been indoors since day 1. About 6 years now. Litter box in storage room.
> ...



I keep two of these at the ready. Plus, a shop vac for underneath the desk.


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> 6 indoor cats. One litter box in the bathroom. I usualy stays in the bathroom but at times moves around.
> 
> The best way i have found to train a cat where the litter box is, is to lock them in that room for a few days. They know where it is and move on to explore the rest of the house... the letterbox being their base so to speak.
> 
> *As to the cat door... i would just let them go through the open hole without the door for a month or so to get them used to the idea of going though the hole first...and then put a piece of plastic wrap to push through...and then put the door on.*



 Worked for me.... now I wish I would have never put the damn thing in.

The indoor cats stay in and the one I love the most stays outside 
 (They just stopped using it) 


J/K, I love them all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Two?  I have a warehouse full, it's restocked once a month and we have short hairs! 
(Don'tcha just love hyperbole?)


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2011)

o i have given up the battle of the cat hair...


----------



## Grace (Apr 20, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o i have given up the battle of the cat hair...



Ditto. Hair everywhere here. 4 dogs, 1 cat.
Concerning the doggy/kitty door, I just put it in and where the dogs go, cat goes. Didn't stop her at all. No litter box either. If it is raining outside, she will run to the tree and dig a hole for poo...but if she only has to pee, she squats over the drain hole in the shower so we all keep the shower sliding doors cracked for her when the weatherman says showers on their way.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o i have given up the battle of the cat hair...





Are you sayin' we're invited to your place for "Kung Poa Chicken" tonight?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 20, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I went to my daughter's house last weekend and of course the little dog kept jumping on my lap.  We were getting ready to go out and I noticed pet hair all over my dark jeans.

They keep their house very clean but she loves her animals so it's the price you pay.


----------

